# emerge me pasa de kde 4.5.1 a 4.4.5, soy el único?

## papu

pues eso hoy tras actualizar el portage me sale el tema este que me va hacer un downgrade general del kde de la versión 4.5.1 a la 4.4.5, me gustaría saber si es algo general o que leches pasa ya que me parece bastante anormal.

 *Quote:*   

> Total: 90 packages (1 downgrade, 89 in new slots, 90 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 425,270 kB
> 
> Conflict: 178 blocks
> 
> Portage tree and overlays:
> ...

 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kde-env-4.4.5 [4.5.1] USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kde-env-4.5.1  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"  [1]

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kde-env:4.5[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kde-env:4.5[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kde-env-4.4.5)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kde-env:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kde-env:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kde-env-4.5.1)

[ebuild     UD] dev-libs/libattica-0.1.2 [0.1.4] USE="-debug" 30 kB [1=>0]

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.4.5 [4.5.1] USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 134,931 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.5.1  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"  [1]

[blocks b     ] kde-base/oxygen-icons:4.5[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/oxygen-icons:4.5[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.4.5)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/oxygen-icons:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/oxygen-icons:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.5.1)

.

.

.

```

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Latinvs

Los paquetes de KDE 4.5 están enmascaradaos, asegúrate de emergerlos añadiendo antes de "emerge" 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"
```

 (evidentemente sustituye ""~amd64"' por tu arquitectura).

Y si consigues que pykde4 te compile avisa, jaja.

----------

## papu

 *Latinvs wrote:*   

> Los paquetes de KDE 4.5 están enmascaradaos, asegúrate de emergerlos añadiendo antes de "emerge" 
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"
> ```
> ...

 

ya tento instalado el 4.5.1, uso paquetes inestables, lo que me choca es que ahora me pida una regresión a 4.4.5 cosa que no entiendo, parece ser han masqueado todos los paquetes 4.5.1 pero yo ya los tengo instalados, que coño es estoooo?

pyke4 me tonteaba pero al final se compiló, cosas extrañas del gentoo inestable pero al final acaba rulando.  Pero eso del kde no lo entiendo a menos se haya hecho la picha un lio el portage con los overlays o lo que fuere.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ya tento instalado el 4.5.1, uso paquetes inestables, lo que me choca es que ahora me pida una regresión a 4.4.5 cosa que no entiendo.

 

si vuelves a sincronizar el overlay kde se resuelve tu problema ?

 *Quote:*   

> asegúrate de emergerlos añadiendo antes de "emerge" 

 

si le tenéis aprecio a vuestro gentoo no hagáis esto, romperá el deptree y notaréis que portage empezará a hacer cosas raras porque empezará a pedir dependencias a las que no tiene acceso. Para esto está el archivo package.keywords.

saluetes

----------

## papu

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ya tento instalado el 4.5.1, uso paquetes inestables, lo que me choca es que ahora me pida una regresión a 4.4.5 cosa que no entiendo. 
> 
> si vuelves a sincronizar el overlay kde se resuelve tu problema ?
> 
>  *Quote:*   asegúrate de emergerlos añadiendo antes de "emerge"  
> ...

 

si pasa lo mismo ya lo resincronizé y me pide regresión, algo rarísimo.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## papu

este foro no va bien ya es la 6 vez que me da errores al entrar con usuario registrado al publicar contestaciones. Entonces no se que se habrá publicado de lo que escribi como usuario registrado no me sale nada pero sin registrar sale algo que no puse como realmente sale.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Latinvs

 *papu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ya tento instalado el 4.5.1, uso paquetes inestables, lo que me choca es que ahora me pida una regresión a 4.4.5 cosa que no entiendo, parece ser han masqueado todos los paquetes 4.5.1 pero yo ya los tengo instalados, que coño es estoooo?
> 
> 

 

Acabo de probar y me pasa lo mismo. En los foros en inglis pitinglis decían que kde 4.5 está fallando más que una escopeta feria, tal vez estén trasteando con los ebuilds. Prueba a esperar a mañana o si tienes mucho interés a preguntar en el foro gringo. Yo de momento me vuelvo a 4.4.5.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pyke4 me tonteaba pero al final se compiló, cosas extrañas del gentoo inestable pero al final acaba rulando.
> 
> saludos, adéu.

 

Afortunado tú. Yo hasta me bajé un parche que mencionaban en la página de bugs pero nada. Vamos, que creo que esta versión de KDE ha salido como el *rto y mejor esperar a que las cosas anden mejor.

Saludos, bona tarda.

----------

## Latinvs

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   asegúrate de emergerlos añadiendo antes de "emerge"  
> 
> si le tenéis aprecio a vuestro gentoo no hagáis esto, romperá el deptree y notaréis que portage empezará a hacer cosas raras porque empezará a pedir dependencias a las que no tiene acceso. Para esto está el archivo package.keywords.
> ...

 

Pensaba que tenía el mismo efecto que editando el package.keywords pero sin ser permanente. Bueno es sabe que no. Gracias por el aviso.

----------

## pelelademadera

a mi personalmente no me hizo regresion.

podes hacer una cosa para darte cuenta donde esta el bloqueo.

hace un 

```
emerge =kde-base/kdebase-startkde=4.5.1
```

y ver que pasa, donde te da el bloqueo. con eso es cuestion de desenmascarar o de buscar un ebuild

----------

## papu

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> a mi personalmente no me hizo regresion.
> 
> podes hacer una cosa para darte cuenta donde esta el bloqueo.
> 
> hace un 
> ...

 

te refieres a que solo puede estar bloqueado un paquete? a mi me salen todos asi  :Smile: 

saludos, adéu.

----------

## pelelademadera

me refiero a que hagas el emerge forzando una version de kde especifica, y te fijes donde esta el bloqueo.

probablemente sea 1 solo paquete, o varios

----------

## papu

bueno los he unmasked, ya que como no me da problemas no me interesa la regresión.

eix -I -C kde-base --only-names | sed -r 's/$/-4.5.1/' | sudo tee -a /etc/portage/package.unmask

da como resultado http://pastebin.com/zZFz0Ya9 lo que no se es como poner el signo = delante con el comando sed, si es que se puede claro, o como lo harías vosotros de otra forma, me irá bien esta secuencia para futuros usos.

Encontré este comando por la red y lo he adaptado un poco a mi caso, descubrí el tee que lo desconocía y me ira muy bien, el sed lo conocía pero no se usarlo, eix si lo uso a menudo para estos temas junto al qlist.

saludos, adéu.

p.s: eix -I -C kde-base --only-names | sed -r 's/$/-4.6.0/; s/(.*)/=\1/'  | sudo tee -a /etc/portage/package.unmask

      alguien me lo ha soplado, tendré que aprender a usar el sed este tiene buena pinta xD

qlist -I -C kde-base | sed -r 's/$/-4.6.0/; s/(.*)/=\1/' | sudo tee -a /etc/portage/package.unmask   este es mas corto y hace lo mismo.

o bien qlist -I -C kde-base | sed -r 's/$/:4.6/' | sudo tee -a /etc/portage/package.unmask  , asi se unmask todos los paquetes en versiones 4.6 hacia arriba, es el método estoy usando ahora mismo y que me me va mejor.

----------

## Latinvs

 *papu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s: eix -I -C kde-base --only-names | sed -r 's/$/-4.5.1/; s/(.*)/=\1/'  | sudo tee -a /etc/portage/package.unmask
> 
> 

 

¡Arrea! XDD.

Dices que no te da problemas, ¿Akonadi y Kmail te funcionan bien? ¿Kmail te sale en castellano o catalán (deduzco por tu saludo), en fin, en el idioma en que tengas tu KDE? Al tener que usar la versión 4.4.5 de Kmail en KDE 4.5 el paquete de idioma que usaba no funcionaba con Kmail y me salía en inglés.

Saludos.

----------

## papu

 *Latinvs wrote:*   

>  *papu wrote:*   
> 
> p.s: eix -I -C kde-base --only-names | sed -r 's/$/-4.5.1/; s/(.*)/=\1/'  | sudo tee -a /etc/portage/package.unmask
> 
>  
> ...

 

no uso esos programas, en modo usuario lo tengo en catalan y en modo root esta en ingles mi gentoo. De momento no me da problemas o los mismos que el 4.4.5 como mínimo, no me merece la pena bajar y compilar otra vez , hasta que sala un kde superior .

saludos, adéu.

----------

